#   ( )

## RA3CC

.       (Louis Meulstee)  ,  4- *"Wireless for the Warrior"* (  ),          .

*,       *  ---    *GL Mk.II* *MRU*,          .     ,       ,      .

          " " (*Army Radar* by Brigadier A.P. Sayer, War Office, 1950).      ,    (War Office)        .

 -        ,  -       ,          .   ,      , UA9OF,  .

        " ",      -,   **  * - * ,         ,      -   .      ,    ,   -  ...

*   ?*

         1941     ,      .        GL Mk.II:



,          ,    . ,       30     .   ,  1943      -2,   ""  "".

*GL Mk.II*,       (GL = Gun Laying Radar)      ** ,          "Army Radar".       *MRU* (Mobile Radar Unit),        (RAF = Royal Air Force),       -  (Royal Navy).

         MRU  .      MRU,          RAF,     .    ...

** 

,  GL Mk.II,          1942-1944      .         5 (Appendix V)   "Army Radar":




,   *GL Mk.II* *G.L. II*,         204 , ,   ,     50   *G.L. III* ( 3 ), "*Baby Maggie*"  "*Light Warning*" (    200 ).

          .     ,    "_A.A._"   "Anti-Aircraft", .. "  ",    No.1  No.4.

 ,         "Army Radar"   ,    ,     ,     . ,        *GL Mk.II*     "*G.L. II*" ( ,     "G"  "L"),     -- "*A.A. No.1 Mark II*".

,         ,      "*G.L. Mark II*",     .              ,      10-  (3 )   "*G.L. III*",  "*A.A. No.3 Mark II*".

,        " 2" (Mark II).  ,       10-     ,   " 1" (Mark I)    "G.L. III".

             - ,           (*G.L. III* *GL 3*),    (*A.A. No.3 Mark II*)      .

           .      "* .19*",         "*Wireless Sets No.19 Mk.II*"...

** 

   "**",     "Army Radar" ,                  .  ,          ,      ,   .

   . 191  "Army Radar",           :



       .         "*Light Warning*" (  30,   50).        ,            .      200    :



   200- , "*Baby Maggie*",      "Army Radar"      ,      ,    ,    .

  ,   "Army Radar"       .      1942 ,           .  GL Mk.II,        ,            ,     10-  (G.L. III)  .

            S.L.C.    ,              .         ,       .

 12       ,         .   -        200  "Baby Maggie",      1943 .           G.L. III  3 ,   "Baby Maggie"   ,    1945    172   .     "Army Radar" *50  "Baby Maggie"    * , ,    ,        .

 ,  "*Baby Maggie*"   ,      .      "" --  ,    .   ""    ,           .   ,         "*Light Warning*",     .

  10-   *G.L. III* (  "*A.A. No.3 Mark II*"),    "Army Radar" ,  *    50 * .  G.L. III    :



      :



    -,     G.L. III    .  ,   GL Mk.II,         ,      A.T.S. (Auxiliary Territorial Service). ,             ...

*-    10-*   ,    ,  .

    10-  SCR-584     (        -4):



*    3 ,       ,    * ...

      ( ,  )   ,          "" (Samples).  ,          (C.A.),    (C.D.),      Chain Home,  * -    * .    :



         " ",    ,   ,               :



  : _"     ,   ,  ,    ,       .    ,   .             -         ""_.

    , ,     ...

----------


## EI4JF

> .
> ...


  ,           .        -  "  .   ."      .

...   ,      ,   ,    ,  , ,    ,   .         ,    1943       .        .         -6.             -.   ,       9 ,     .    ,              . 9  1943    -      .  -6        .               ,    -  .      -6.  ,         ,     ,         ,    .   1943         . 
,   ,          ,           ,       , ,   .  ,        , , , ,         40 .         ,    ,      .   ,                      ,     .             Home, sweet home (,  ),            H2S.   ,           1943 . H2S      ;    ,   -         ....   ... ,   1-   - ,               ,       ,          .    ,     ,           . ...

----------


## UN7RX

.               ,    ,   !        ...

----------


## EI4JF

> , ,  ,   ,    "   ".  ,   ...


 ,           ,    ,  *  .*



> ...  ,  ,   ,          1935-1941 ...


  ,     .    .



> ...       (   )    "Wizard War: WW2 & The Origins Of Radar"...


"   ".    ,   .     PDF.     .   " "  ,  ,           .



> ...    "Deflating British Radar Myths of WWII"...


,  . .



> ...,                 -...


   .

----------


## cytochrom

*RA3CC*,
     . 
Tnx.
     .

----------


## rw6hkf

,    !  ,   !

----------


## RV3AM

UP-,    .

      -    . :Rolling Eyes: 
              17 .
**   4-      2011 
       :
http://doc-videos.ru/news/2011-12-10-517

-1 



-2 



-3 






   . :Smile:  
*           ,    
youtube     s,  :* http://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=KruEd1Dhwcg 
*       ( )      .* :Wink:

----------

*RV3AM*, !  "",  - !  -60, 57 .   .  . .  . --!     . , .
,   !

----------


## UN7RX

.



> .       , ,               .
> 
> ,  *      ,      *  ---  "",  -  .          ...


  ,        95%   ,               .
   ,   -          "" .

----------

*RV3AM*, !!!  ""  "", c. .

----------

*UU4JBU*,,  . .  80  82.  4    ...,. :Wink:

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

> *RV3AM*, !!!  ""  "", c. .


    "      "   .      .     ,           "".      ,    ,     ""     .  ,     " " .    ,   ,  "" - .

----------


## Dinamik67

,       ,       ,     .

"21-22  1944  115-120           ,         .         28000   ,    "


   ,         ,      .    "".  ...





*  18 ():*




> ,        ,                  ,


     .        4.2. ,  : "The British had been clever with electronics, and the Germans were careful to look for anything out of the ordinary in RAF aircraft forced down in the Reich"

         .

http://www.cdvandt.org/CAVMAG-2010-W...20Struggle.pdf

   "   "

----------

" ".  -     25.
http://yandex.ru/clck/jsredir?from=y...82708345352603

----------

,      ,    .

----------

RU9CA

----------


## Dinamik67

1943-       - .
       ,   .

----------

EI4JF

----------


## Dinamik67

. 

http://www.koltunov.ru/Literature/Ra...aVGermanii.htm

"     2S       3-   2- (APS-15)   SCR-720   1- VIII-        10 .
*    ,         *                 ."

          ,      .

----------

,     ,     

      ?         

      ,  ,

----------

